# Has Sex Met Your Expectations



## Janelle (Jun 21, 2008)

A riskay poll I suppose. I was wondering for those of you who have had sex, is it everything that you thought it would be or did it fail to meet your expectations? 

10 being highest, 1 being lowest.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Eh never been all that great


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

mserychic said:


> Eh never been all that great


 :ditto


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Surprisingly unsatisfying, though my experience is quite limited.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

are you guys serious? sex is one of the best activities out there :banana 10+ depending on the person youre with


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Sex is WAY overrated.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Eh never been all that great


 :ditto all it does is make you pregnant. :b I gave it a big ONE!
Maybe with a halfway decent person it would be better :con But what are the odds of finding a halfway decent person? IMPOSSIBLE!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Shauna The Dead said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > Eh never been all that great
> ...


look at the post above yours to find one ^^


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Shauna The Dead said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > Eh never been all that great
> ...


:lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

While I haven't had sex, I've run a marathon. If someone said I could either have sex or get that sensation of having run a marathon... I'd EAAAAASILY choose the second. It's too bad most people will never get that experience... Pure joy.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ardrum said:


> While I haven't had sex, I've run a marathon. If someone said I could either have sex or get that sensation of having run a marathon... I'd EAAAAASILY choose the second. It's too bad most people will never get that experience... Pure joy.


 oke i think 15miles isnt long enough to be considered a marathon but i ran that years ago and it was no fun.

edit: i think this so called 'runners high' is only enjoyable to people who like to run because the only thing ive liked about running is when its over


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

As far as I know it only happens in movies.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Noca said:


> Shauna The Dead said:
> 
> 
> > mserychic said:
> ...


 :b no guys with SA live near me though...well except that one psycho guy I met a couple years ago. :eek and actually he isn't even that close but that's a good thing. :b


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

nubly said:


> Shauna The Dead said:
> 
> 
> > mserychic said:
> ...


it's true though, for the women anyway of course. lucky you guys don't have to worry about crap like that... i think it's also just more enjoyable, in general, for men.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nope


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think part of it has to do with your partner and how good they are or what they're willing to try, lol.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

It was great for me, though I'm not so sure flossy enjoyed herself!

Baaahh!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

No animals were harmed during the making of the previous post.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If there was a zero, I'd hit it....the choice button of course.

Honestly, I am also the big V.....except for the two imaginary illegitimate children I have....Johnny, 8, and Suzanne "Susie" 6. I don't know who the mom is.


----------



## prozacilhan (Jul 26, 2008)

no sexual experience and no rating


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I've always enjoyed it 10.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

This thread amuses me. 

And yes, expectations met.


----------



## HumiliatedGuy (Jan 13, 2008)

You mean, with another person?


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

Met my expectations and more.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > While I haven't had sex, I've run a marathon. If someone said I could either have sex or get that sensation of having run a marathon... I'd EAAAAASILY choose the second. It's too bad most people will never get that experience... Pure joy.
> ...


Yeah, I used to have a similar negative opinion when I first started. With experience and consistency though (track, cross country, two runs a day, etc), it really grew on me.

It's certainly less fun when you aren't in top shape for your body though. When you reach the point where you're so intimately familiar with your physical limits and performance that you can just "click" a time for a mile in your head and run it within 3 seconds of error, it's like a whole new level of pleasure... Really hard to describe though.

One of the main advantages to sex is that it's "easy" though. By easy, I mean that assuming you have a willing partner (haha, not the easy part for many people I realize), you just "have at it." There isn't much required thought or planning or determination or effort or delayed pleasure. You do it, then it's over. To me, sex seems like a pixie stick while endurance exercise is like a complex, exquisite meal to be enjoyed for MUCH longer with more intense physical sensation.

I can definitely understand the appeal to sex though (probably most people would name it as their favorite feeling). It's very accessible overall if you look at how many people have sex. Not as many people do an Ironman Triathlon.


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

10


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

All those 10s make me sad...


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

Nicolay said:


> All those 10s make me sad...


your 10 will come don't worry.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

It met my expectations and _then some_. I personally didn't expect the Joe Pesci cut-out to withstand such body pressure, but he did. Unfortunately, he went all soggy during a romantic hot tub venture, so I had to dispose of his mangled body pieces with an extra-strength Hefty bag.

If anyone needs me, I'll just be over there..... all alone.... making out with the glossy photo that came with the frame I just bought from TJ MAX. It isn't weird.

Seriously, I'll let you know in 30 years when I finally break down and purchase an evening with a hairy gigolo who can't speak a word of English. Beyond that, I don't ever see myself with a willing participant in my sexcipades.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Drella said:


> It met my expectations and _then some_. I personally didn't expect the Joe Pesci cut-out to withstand such body pressure, but he did. Unfortunately, he went all soggy during a romantic hot tub venture, so I had to dispose of his mangled body pieces with an extra-strength Hefty bag.
> 
> If anyone needs me, I'll just be over there..... all alone.... making out with the glossy photo that came with the frame I just bought from TJ MAX.


Dear Drella,

You are wonderful and made my day.

Sincerely,
Perfectionist.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

6.34 average so far.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Shauna The Dead said:


> i think it's also just more enjoyable, in general, for men.


I like to think _*not!*_ :wtf ...and as far as I'm concerned: better bloody well NOT be! :sus


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

refined_rascal said:


> It was great for me, though I'm not so sure flossy enjoyed herself!
> 
> Baaahh!


...That's only to be expected, bein' that you're an artist an all ...goes with the territory opcorn :stu

EDIT: I mean, the "enjoying herself" bit -NOT the "Flossy" part :eek


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > It met my expectations and _then some_. I personally didn't expect the Joe Pesci cut-out to withstand such body pressure, but he did. Unfortunately, he went all soggy during a romantic hot tub venture, so I had to dispose of his mangled body pieces with an extra-strength Hefty bag.
> ...


 :ditto :yes 

...Drella RULES!!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

RubyTuesday said:


> Perfectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Drella said:
> ...


life would be too bland without drella


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Drella said:


> It met my expectations and _then some_. I personally didn't expect the Joe Pesci cut-out to withstand such body pressure, but he did. Unfortunately, he went all soggy during a romantic hot tub venture, so I had to dispose of his mangled body pieces with an extra-strength Hefty bag.


A powerful and moving account of a beautiful but, alas, ultimately doomed romance between a woman and her *ahem* cut-out!


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

N/A 
Although through some scientific-ish experiments I have determined that it's probably not half bad.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ardrum said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > ardrum said:
> ...


I am with your there, man. I run 23 miles a week. I don't know if my legs could handle a marathon, though.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I give sex a ten! It really is one of the best things in life but then I am a hedonist.

Drella, you need to do stand-up. Do you save this stuff at least?
Think how therapeutic it would be for your anxiety.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> Shauna The Dead said:
> 
> 
> > i think it's also just more enjoyable, in general, for men.
> ...


if you (Shauna) think that then you've probably just been with men who don't care about getting you off, and only care about themselves. i'm positive it should be just as satisfying for both partners.

also: this thread is depressing me


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

nothing to fear said:


> this thread is depressing me


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

MM75,

23 miles a week isn't bad at all. That's not really far off from the average mileage I usually did in fact. I wasn't going for speed records, but just to finish. Here were my weekly mileage numbers by week in training...

11.55
24.87
26.29
19
26
10 (cross-train to simulate another 8-10 miles of running)
26 (plus 7-8 miles biking)
20
21
22.11
14
27
16 (plus 13.1 miles biking)
25.77 (plus 4+ miles biking)
21
32.6
7 (plus 18.18 miles biking)
35
23
26
24
28.7
24 (plus 8 miles biking)
32.1
24.5
0 (injury issue... only did 15 min biking and 15 min stair machine)
22.4
0 (thought marathon dream was dead, as still having injury issues... I just biked a lot since I could still do that)
10
32.5
11
19
Marathon! 4:15, with negative split half marathons


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Sex is great. It's good with someone you like but when it's with someone you're in love with...INDESCRIBABLE.


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

shyguy246 said:


> Sex is great. It's good with someone you like but when it's with someone you're in love with...INDESCRIBABLE.


SO true. I can't explain it, but when you have sex with someone you really love, it's amazing.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

getting even more depressing.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

nothing to fear said:


> getting even more depressing.


Aww, don't be sad. :hug


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

nothing to fear said:


> getting even more depressing.


Your still 19. For a women that's a good age isn't it if you haven't had sex yet? Or is something else related to sex making it depressing for you?


----------



## kiss (Jul 25, 2008)

nothing to fear said:


> getting even more depressing.


Personally I think it's overrated, although it does depress me at times too. Don't feel too sad, you're very young and have plenty of time to experience (both good and bad).


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

refined_rascal said:


> It was great for me, though I'm not so sure flossy enjoyed herself!
> 
> Baaahh!





refined_rascal said:


> No animals were harmed during the making of the previous post.


 :lol :lol :rofl :rofl :haha :haha

As for me, I wouldn't know. Didn't ever "get lucky" as they say.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

jerg said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > Eh never been all that great
> ...


_"Joe Cool. Being a fool. Sitting by the water fountain acting all cool!"_

...Snoopy Rules, dude! :clap :clap :yes


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Gave sex an 8.

It's great and all, and I love to have sex, but it's not as good as other things.


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

Gave it a five sex can be great and it can be boring as hell. But i could live with out it i guess it comes with depression like a lack of sex drive.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I had to say 1... I really really hate sex


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

10 - no better way to relieve pent-up anxiety, IMO.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> nothing to fear said:
> 
> 
> > getting even more depressing.
> ...


Yeah "Nothing To Fear" -don't be sad.

For instance, I'm attracted to Ardrum (Adam) : I love how his mind works and I like chatting to him.

...Pity he wouldn't be interested! :sigh :lol But doesn't change my view of things! :b

P.S. You're cool, Adam! -Love from Elisa


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't get how so many people are saying 1, because Mr. Buzz and I have a 10-worthy time. Oh yeah, that reminds me, r.i.p Buzz  . There will be a tiny service by the trash can at noon, as I attempt to hide him under old newspapers and discarded cereal boxes. All are invited to say a few words in his memory. His motor just.. gave out.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Drella said:


> I don't get how so many people are saying 1, because Mr. Buzz and I have a 10-worthy time. Oh yeah, that reminds me, r.i.p Buzz  . There will be a tiny service by the trash can at noon, as I attempt to hide him under old newspapers and discarded cereal boxes. All are invited to say a few words in his memory. His motor just.. gave out.


...I need to get me a Mr Buzz :yes -He sounds like he'd be raring to go at any time that I wanted!! ...which is a good thing, since I'd need someone who could be raring to go on the spot  :lol

R.I.P. Mr Buzz :cry :cry ....we all miss you dearly! _*sniff*_

...Which bring me to my question: You killed him Drella, didn't you!! :eek ...Even Mr Buzz can only handle so much! :no :no :spank


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > nothing to fear said:
> ...


 :sas

Would emoticons be enough to satisfy you? :cuddle :cuddle :cuddle


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

nothing to fear said:


> getting even more depressing.


i didnt start having sex until the age of 25. and then it stopped at 30 :wtf


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

> :sas
> 
> Would emoticons be enough to satisfy you? :cuddle :cuddle :cuddle


I guess it'll have to do. :stu :lol

Perhaps I shall employ my psychic powers and tune into your aura from a distance?! :b ...oops you don't believe in that stuff, right?! :rofl

-Fooey!! :kiss :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> > :sas
> >
> > Would emoticons be enough to satisfy you? :cuddle :cuddle :cuddle
> 
> ...


Well, you could always try and see how well it works. :stu


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > > :sas
> ...


We should do an experiment.... :yes :yes

Next time we're both on line at the same time, I'll visualize something and you guess what it is I'm visualizing..!!I'll even make a whole new thread for it!! :eyes :boogie

...Should be interesting!!  :rofl :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yes, let's do this! I'm sure I'll be 100% accurate too.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Ruby with her trademark emoticons. There should be a thread about various SAS posters mannerisms.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Cerberus said:


> :lol
> 
> It depends on how well the chick measures up to my right hand. And, let me tell you, my right hand has set the bar pretty high.


It really is hard to measure up to what one's imagination can bring :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

stylicho said:


> Cerberus said:
> 
> 
> > :lol
> ...


jennifer love hewitt, audrey hepburn and me....oh my :yes


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

nubly said:


> nothing to fear said:
> 
> 
> > getting even more depressing.
> ...


yeah maybe i shouldn't be so negative.
i think it's just because everyone around me right now is having sex, even making love since they are all apparently in love. and i don't htink that would ever happen for me.
if i really really tried i could probably get a 'random ****' but i'm not that interested. i'd much rather have sex with someone who really wants it with me specifically because they care about me instead of someone just wanting to fullfill their needs. (although, honestly, if i was more outgoing and met more guys i could see myself having a 'one night stand'. which i don't think is terrible. i just want something more than that).


----------



## ElectricVolcano (Apr 15, 2008)

I've a virgin. The more I hear about sex, the better I feel about not having it. Trim my nuts off! They're just extra baggage.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't know. It was good, but I thought it would've been better, but how would have I known? I didn't know what sex should of felt like until I actually felt it. And I did. It was pretty fun actually. Too bad it wasn't with a guy I was REALLY into. I just dated him. 8 I guess?

I'm a little depressed reading this thread and I'm not sure why even though I'm not a virgin. :get


----------



## **ibleedblueblood** (Aug 4, 2008)

To be honest, I LOVED sex when I was younger...16-21. I literally couldn't get enough. And my boyfriend at the time couldn't keep his hands off me. 


My sex drive was out of this world.  


Now that I'm 24, there's a problem. I'm with somebody who is a much better person than my ex will ever be. He is handsome, educated, and kind. We're engaged. 
He turns me on mentally as well as physically, but the problem is that my love of sex isn't what it was a few years ago. I enjoy it but I cannot lose myself in it the way I used to. 


I think that this is mostly emotional and mental. I feel unattractive most of the time. I put on about 20 lbs. last year because of depression. I became sedentary. I'm not very tall, either. I'm not fat but people call me fat. I used to be anorexic. I sometimes feel that he is repulsed by me but is too polite to admit it. I feel ashamed of the way I look. I also think that my self-esteem has been damaged by what I've been told all my life, esp. by my ex and my stepfather these last few years. 


I worry that deep down he thinks I'm stupid, fat, ugly, homely. I do enjoy being intimate with him but my psychological problems have slowed down my sex drive. It just isn't that good anymore.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Solitary sex? yeah ..


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Janelle said:


> A riskay poll I suppose. I was wondering for those of you who have had sex, is it everything that you thought it would be or did it fail to meet your expectations?


 Yes it met my expectations. My expectations were very low.

Edit - I just realized how old this is. Damn!


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

In my very limited experience, yes it has.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

No

Esp bjs 

Was expecting heavenly stuff when I use to hear it from other guys in college 

Gets boring fast I actually like to have to the tv on 

Kissing has


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yes it met my expectations. My expectations were very low.
> 
> Edit - I just realized how old this is. Damn!


Don't bump years old polls. The results don't show up right.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

If its with someone you care for, its pretty damn great. If not, then its nothing to lose sleep over.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

With the right person (ie: someone you care about) it is absolutely, without a doubt, a solid 10. Anything other than that, well it's nice, but not amazing.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't remember what expectations I had before losing my virginity. 

It depends on the guy and my mood at the time. Sometimes it's drab and sometimes it's quite good.

I don't need to care about the guy necessarily but yeah having sex repeatedly with the same person makes it better. The first time with someone is usually so so.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

Haven't had sex yet but from what I hear its pretty amazing. So I'd give it a 10.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

It has gotten down and blown my expectations away.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Sex has been very lackluster in my experience


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

Voted 1 because there isn't 0


----------



## speechact (Jan 2, 2014)

mdiada said:


> If its with someone you care for, its pretty damn great. If not, then its nothing to lose sleep over.


Feel similar. I don't judge it by how good it is. It just feels weird to think of it in that way. It's less about the quality of the sex than the feelings for the person. I judge the experience more by how we are feel about each other and how we respond to each other as a couple, awareness of the other person's needs, and ability to enjoy the moment. I don't go in expecting fireworks. Let the moment unfold naturally. Don't prejudge what it should be. Too many great expectations can cheapen the experience.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I think the only expectation was that it would hurt and it did. But after all of that it was great.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

I gave it a 5, because it was basically neutral for me. It wasn't really painful or unpleasant, but it definitely wasn't great. But I only hooked up with the guy to get a little experience under my belt.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> I don't remember what expectations I had before losing my virginity.
> 
> It depends on the guy and my mood at the time. Sometimes it's drab and sometimes it's quite good.
> 
> I don't need to care about the guy necessarily but yeah having sex repeatedly with the same person makes it better. The first time with someone is usually so so.


I'll give it a 7. MDMA would be an 8 or 9.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

I know I'll hate myself for saying this but speaking from a strictly female perspective sex gets WAY better when you get older. Sex when youre 30 (at your sexual peak) is an 11 on the scale of 1-10. 

true story


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Sex exceeded my expectations. Good God did it feel good. Can't really get graphic on the thread so I won't go into detail on how f***ing awesome it felt.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Not at all. I've had nothing but bad experiences. I hate sex.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

At first it was ok but as I learned more it exceeded my expectations.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yes it met my expectations. My expectations were very low.


 Actually, I just remembered that my first few times were amazing because I had a long standing fantasy of sex with another guy and never thought it would actually happen. So it was like a dream come true.

Later experiences tended to pale in comparison.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I wouldn't know but I can't imagine it would live up to it's reputation of the greatest thing that ever was that everybody on the planet is obsessed with.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Only with certain people.


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

Haven't had it yet.. But if all the hype is to be believed then it's some heavenly sh*t..


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I don't know what my expectations are.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Not at all, no.
I guess I was hoping for some kind of feeling of connection, of validation and of intimacy. Instead it was more just anxiety-ridden and left me feeling empty and depressed.
I guess it could be different depending on circumstances and the other person though. But it really wasn't that great.
To be fair to sex though, there isn't really much in life that's all that great.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Hank Scorpio said:


> I wouldn't know but I can't imagine it would live up to it's reputation of the greatest thing that ever was that everybody on the planet is obsessed with.


The thing is it kinda does....if you have some experience and do it with the right person. Maybe your first time won't live up to expectations (mine didn't) but now it certainly does.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

My honest first time thoughts were, "That's it?"


----------

